# Yahoo Chatbots



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmm.. Yahoo Chatbots got more smarter these days .. here is a screenshot .. : 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/it_waaznt_me/posts/YChatbot.png

I searched for more info on Yahoo Chat bots and found quite a lot of resources on it  ... It can be used for just anything ... Hmm... I got ideas ...


----------



## ShekharPalash (Dec 10, 2004)

me too


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 10, 2004)

IMO, Yahoo Chatbots are as dumb as ever.
the point is, when a user questions a bot, that reply is getting smarter.



> *img66.exs.cx/img66/6961/clipboard011jt.jpg


here, the bot does give the user some doubt, that it is not a bot but an actual person.

but again,


> *img73.exs.cx/img73/7858/clipboard025wh.jpg


yes, this reply does convince us.
bots are idiot as ever.
the reply makes it too obvious it is a bot.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 10, 2004)

Nah .. That was my point .. When it says "Was it some kind of insult ?" I am really intrigued .. I think "Gee I think its some distant frnd or something" .. Imagine some novice users .. Who are just new to chatting .. they can be easily fooled by these things ..All the bot wants is to make you click on some links from which the endless cycle starts .. 
Its true it can be easily found out its a bot by experienced users like us but think about people who dont actually know there are something called bots in cyberspace too .. There are many people that I personally know who'd be fooled by this ..


----------



## Deep (Dec 10, 2004)

i want something like this for msn lol

Deep


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 10, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Nah .. That was my point .. When it says "Was it some kind of insult ?" I am really intrigued .. I think "Gee I think its some distant frnd or something" .. Imagine some novice users .. Who are just new to chatting .. they can be easily fooled by these things ..All the bot wants is to make you click on some links from which the endless cycle starts ..
> Its true it can be easily found out its a bot by experienced users like us but think about people who dont actually know there are something called bots in cyberspace too .. There are many people that I personally know who'd be fooled by this ..



got your point.
yes, a new chatroom user can easily be fooled by this, even old timers too.

One of my friends; who despite being frequent in chatrooms for some months, didn't know that those are bots. He thought it was some girl out there


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 10, 2004)

hastizie11 aka chatbot! said:
			
		

> theres a link to my home page where i have some real nice pics to leave with


gentlemen i think this line concludes that the supposedly human was not supposed to be a human  
dont you guys think that , THAT very line is typical of a chatbot?........but man the whole conversation was funny! i mean this guys are getting really intelligent ......


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 11, 2004)

Hehe .. I identified it where it said "Oh .. Youre there Hi" .. Thats old line  ..


----------



## Deep (Dec 12, 2004)

indyan,
i am aware of few bots but i did not find any smart bot..like this one..

Deep


----------



## mariner_5147 (Dec 14, 2004)

I saw a bot make a complete fool of my friend....I kept telling him its a bot but he's was like on a roll....it was so funny when he finally realised...


----------



## Doddy (Dec 16, 2004)

if you ever chat in yahoo - Programming room 2
then you find more inteligent bot

some the bots id's

rogie_bott , ztech_us1, sir_lance_a_bot_ad, viper, sashman, a_alyssa139, medow and streamciphers.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 26, 2006)

Owee .. Old treasure unearthed ...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 26, 2006)

Never encountered such an intelligent bot ... where did u find it


----------



## freakitude (Sep 26, 2006)

yaar me 2 fed up with chatbots...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2006)

i stopped chatting on yahoo 2 months back just becos of bots!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 16, 2006)

Also notice the deliberate spelling mistakes in there; especially in the beginning.  That's another giveaway.  You can't expect a real person, and a total stranger at that, attempting to strike a conversation will make such moronic errors.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 16, 2006)

Man these chatbots and IM spammers are pain in the "you know what". I had to pu 3 of my friends on ignore list coz there accounts were IM spamming me like anything.


----------

